# Big Buck Down



## basshunter25 (Oct 30, 2010)

Shot this buck tonight. Really crazy story to go along with it. Not for the squeamish at heart but still a good one Ill share if interested.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice buck man!

Of course we are interested in the story....as long as it is legal and ethical.


----------



## bcritch (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice.... Let's hear that story.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice deer. Now lets hear the story. I'm interested.


----------



## basshunter25 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ok ok. Well this buck comes walking in at about 7 yds. I put my 10 yd pin on his heart and shoot. He ducks and takes it in the spine. Back legs paralyzed front legs good. So I grab another arrow, he's thrashing and spinning circles and that shot hits him in the gut. I grab my last arrow and hit him in the chest but the angle of the shot only catches one lung and he's not ready to go yet. I wait about 20 minutes still thrashing so I decide to get down. I carefully walk over to the buck yank my gut shot arrow out of him jump back and put the final shot on him. I think I'm going to start carrying more arrows.


----------



## Jim (Oct 30, 2010)

You could of jumped on him Jim carrey style like he did to the cow in Me, Myself and Irene. :mrgreen:


----------



## basshunter25 (Oct 30, 2010)

Haha. Funny Jim. Except that cow didn't have daggers on his head! [-X


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 30, 2010)

10 yard pin?! Is your bow shooting 100fps?



Nice buck.. looks like I might have to start heading in your direction rather than north every weekend.


----------



## basshunter25 (Oct 30, 2010)

I was up 30 ft. It was a steep angle.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 30, 2010)

I don't doubt it.. I'm just wondering why you have a 10 yard pin..


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 30, 2010)

Up 30 feet? :shock: 

You get into the canopy on our trees when you hit about 25. :lol: 

Congrats on the buck. I had my afternoon ruined by a bambi hugger with a hankering for a good *** whippin'.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 30, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Up 30 feet? :shock:
> 
> You get into the canopy on our trees when you hit about 25. :lol:
> 
> Congrats on the buck. I had my afternoon ruined by a bambi hugger with a hankering for a good *** whippin'.



Not like that matters.. I sit 25-30 feet all of november.. and most of october this year because so few leaves were left on the tree. I like being able to do the YMCA without anything noticing me.


----------



## lswoody (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice buck!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 31, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Not like that matters.. I sit 25-30 feet all of november.. and most of october this year because so few leaves were left on the tree. I like being able to do the YMCA without anything noticing me.



I don't know that I would say it doesn't matter. The higher you get, the worse your shot angles become.

Around here at the moment, you can't even see the ground if you get 30 feet up in the woods. Most of our trees of climber size start branching at about 25 feet so I normally have to stay about 20 just so that I can stand and not have limbs interfering. I did have to get nearly 30' up a pine yesterday afternoon and the wind was gusting so bad, I was afraid the top was going to snap out of it with an extra 280+ lbs hanging on the side of it. I don't think my new HSS would have helped me out on that one. :lol:


----------



## basshunter25 (Oct 31, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> 10 yard pin?! Is your bow shooting 100fps?



I shoot alot of 3d so having a 10 yrd pin helps me hit the spot on shots under 20yrds.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Oct 31, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Not like that matters.. I sit 25-30 feet all of november.. and most of october this year because so few leaves were left on the tree. I like being able to do the YMCA without anything noticing me.
> ...




Edited that for ya.


----------



## bcritch (Oct 31, 2010)

Now the two holes on the one side make sense :LOL2:


----------

